# shadow 4 girls 8 guys Phoenixville, pa



## darkenangel (Sep 2, 2007)

I can not keep them they wont be ready for a home till 18-23 after that they will be going to a pet store unless other wise. The mother shadow is 5 months and the baby are only 10 days old right now


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

18-23?

Could you look up a rat rescue or SPCA instead of a pet store?


----------



## darkenangel (Sep 2, 2007)

18 to 23 days i can look into that


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, I see. I thought you meant the 18th or 23rd. :lol:

I believe there's a rescue in Reading, PA, is that close to you? There may be others, but I'm not sure.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

gosh I wish i were closer!!!!!!!  
too cute..


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

They are beautiful, a shame you dont want to keep them.
Im sure if you find a store that has a no pet as food policy would be ok if you cant find a rescue. Please, try for that first.

Craigslist.com also may help finding homes.


----------

